# Nomad



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww lol hes so BIG!


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

just 660 gramms  

Dionysos is the biggest (740 gramms) I've had a guy, Aso who was 850gramms :wink: okay he was a little overweight, but he was very happy  , that was Nomad's uncle :wink:


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

my biggest boy is 717 grams, lol


----------

